# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Review on iPhone lucid apps

## Noogah

My first official thread...my first thread at all. I am reviewing iphone apps that are supposed to help lucidity

Here goes! ::D: 
**************************************************  *********
1.**Attractor by Dataca Corp**

This amazing app is well worth it's price, and the very customizable!



facts:This app relies on binaural beats to set your mind at the right sleep/meditate frequency.

Pros:Uses the same method of Theta Pack - Lucid Dreaming and Meditation. That is, gradual induction. Includes the option of playing a recorded message once set frequency is achieved. Includes strobe light option. Lets you customize alot! Includes some great background noises, and the option to leave them alone.

Cons.Only allows up to one hour of induction. A little hard for a beginner who does not know alot about lucid dreaming, and binaural sounds.

Overall:Amazing app, well worth it's price. Get it only if you know what your doing, be sure to read the included instructions.

2.**Binaural Beats by rockifone.com**

This application is absolutely FREEEEEEE!!!!!!!



Facts:This app relies on binaural beats to set your mind at the right sleep/meditate frequency.
*(The following facts are courtesy of http://www.rockifone.com/)*

- 9 Binaural tones ::D: eep dreamless sleep, Dream creation, Deep meditation, Memory helper, Lullaby, Headache killer, Relaxation, Concentration, Busy thinking.

- 7 preset themes with binaural beats:
*Pre-sleep induction
*Headache killer
*Quick relaxation
*Study aid
*Deep meditation
*Memory helper
*Busy thinking

- 6 Background noises:
*Autumn Wind
*Calm sea
*Heavy rain with thunder
*Hurricane
*Rain forest
*Soft tide

- 16 Ambient Noises: Birds; Bubbles; Campfire; Chimes; Clock; Corbie; Creek; Crickets; Owl; Rain; Rain (heavy); River; Seagulls; Thunder; Waterfall; Wind in trees

The app also includes the option to make a customizable theme.

Pros:Includes many options, is extremely customizable, and can run for 24 hours straight! Includes background noises.

Cons:The binaural sounds aren't the most enjoyable, or relaxing to listen to. They are somewhat annoying, but can be disquised with background sounds. Does not include a direct option for lucid dreaming.

Overall:Binaural beats background noises are realistic, and calming. They help to cover up the somewhat unpleasent binaural sounds. I have not tried to use it for lucid dreaming, but I suspect that the meditation/dream maker option would have the same effect as Brain Hack

3.**Brain-Hack by Aravind**

This nifty little app is just under 2mb, and costs only $1.99!!!



facts:This app relies on binaural beats to set your mind at the right sleep/meditate frequency.

Options include:
-Alertness
-Brain Power
-Confidence
-Creativity
-High Focus
-*Lucid Dreams*
-Meditate
-Relax
-Sleep aid
-Stress Learning
-Stream(Sound effect)
-Rain(sound effect)
-Universe(Sound-effect)
-White Noise(Sound effect)

Pros:Binaural beats are ussualy effective, and backed my tons of scientific research. These binaural sounds are by far the most pleasent, and clear binaural beats I have ever heard.

Cons ::D: oes not include the option to listen to sound effects while listening to binaural sounds. Cannot be run in background. Sounds can only be played for up to an hour.

Overall:BrainHack is an amazing price, and does amazing things for me. My first night did not directly induce any lucid dreams, but led to several false awakenings, which I then did a reality check in. Boom! Lucidity.

4.**Theta Pack - Lucid Dreaming and Meditation by Christian Helge Sivertsen**

This somewhat pricy app has two focuses:Meditation, and lucidity!




facts:This app relies on binaural beats to set your mind at the right sleep/meditate frequency. Unlike most apps, it starts at your own likely frequency, and gradually reduces to your selected frequency.

Pros:Goes gradually, increasing your likeliness of induction.Apps sole purpose is lucid dreaming, and meditation, making it a likely choice.

Cons:Is pricey, times out somewhat quickly.

Overall:Although it's method is nice, I don't recommend Theta Pack - Lucid Dreaming and Meditation due to its cost, and cons.

**************************************************  *******


More coming! If you have an app you would like me to review, name it.

----------


## Noogah

EDIT:Here is part 2

5.**I-doser BY I-doser.com**

This somewhat pricy app has quick fixes for many needs. All short, and powerful.



facts:This app relies on binaural beats to set your mind at the right sleep/meditate frequency. Unlike most apps, it starts at your own likely frequency, and gradually reduces to your selected frequency. This application is unique in that each session averages at two minutes each.

-App includes the following ten sessions:
-Adrenaline
-AfterMath
-AntiSad
-Astral Projection(Can also be used for lucid dreaming)
-Brain Plus
-Confidence
-First Love
-Hand of God (HOG)
-Inspire

The program also includes three ambient sounds:

-Land
-Sea
-Air

Pros: The sessions start at a higher frequency, and then decrease to the desired frequency. The sessions are short, yet very powerful.

Cons: Pricey. The transitions between to binaural beats are somewhat abrupt. The sessions are short, proving hard for many to use.

Overall:I have not tried this application much, but I can already tell that it is a very powerful app. It's binaural sounds are amazing. Very smooth, and relaxing.
It does cost quite a bit though, so you may want to reconsider if binaural sounds don't work very well for you. For those of you who are very vulnerable to binaural sounds, I can confidently recommend this app.

----------


## DarkLucideity

I have an iPhone. The lucid apps all suck.

----------


## Noogah

> I have an iPhone. The lucid apps all suck.



Thats why I made this thread. You may find one that really helps.

----------


## neonfire999

i have attractor and was just wondering how i would use it to lucid dream. do i have to record a message for it or something? i have a mic so i can, and if i do have to what would i have to record? and also what frequency should i start the start and target to and which mode should i use, meditate, sleep, maintain, or awake? (im pretty sure it's sleep)

----------


## Noogah

> i have attractor and was just wondering how i would use it to lucid dream. do i have to record a message for it or something? i have a mic so i can, and if i do have to what would i have to record? and also what frequency should i start the start and target to and which mode should i use, meditate, sleep, maintain, or awake? (im pretty sure it's sleep)



1.set the start frequency at 16

2.set the end frequency at 4.5

3. Your message should probably be something like..."Dont wake up. Your dreaming. Do a reality check"

4.make it go for an hour

----------


## neonfire999

and i set it to sleep right?

----------


## neonfire999

o and should i listen to it with speakers or headphones?

----------


## Noogah

> o and should i listen to it with speakers or headphones?



Yes, on sleep. Either will do fine.

----------


## neonfire999

> Yes, on sleep. Either will do fine.



k thanks a lot

----------


## neonfire999

one more thing, i bought brain hack and theta pack and attractor. Which one would you recommend to use?

----------


## Mini Man56

> 1.set the start frequency at 16
> 
> 2.set the end frequency at 4.5
> 
> 3. Your message should probably be something like..."Dont wake up. Your dreaming. Do a reality check"
> 
> 4.make it go for an hour



Your message should NOT include "Don't wake up." That would make you wake up.... Thinking about waking up at all is likely to cause it, or at the very least put you in the wrong state of mind for enjoyable dreams.





> Yes, on sleep. Either will do fine.



Actually, binural beats are designed specifically for headphones.




The Attractor and Brain Hack look particularly interesting... Too bad I don't have an iPhone. Dx

----------


## neonfire999

> Your message should NOT include "Don't wake up." That would make you wake up.... Thinking about waking up at all is likely to cause it, or at the very least put you in the wrong state of mind for dreaming.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, binural beats are designed specifically for headphones.



so just say "your dreaming, do a reality check"?

----------


## Mini Man56

> so just say "your dreaming, do a reality check"?



Yup.

----------


## neonfire999

> Yup.



ok thank, i'm gonna go do that right now  :smiley:

----------


## neonfire999

ok well i tried and attractor didnt work, but what it does is if you have a message and its set to sleep it will repeat the message the whole time. also btw if you do this, DO NOT put ur ipod/iphone under your pillow while doing this, it gets really really really really hot, im lucky i woke up in the middle of the night and turned it off cuz it was done, ad even then it qas almost too hot to touch

----------


## Noogah

> ok well i tried and attractor didnt work, but what it does is if you have a message and its set to sleep it will repeat the message the whole time. also btw if you do this, DO NOT put ur ipod/iphone under your pillow while doing this, it gets really really really really hot, im lucky i woke up in the middle of the night and turned it off cuz it was done, ad even then it qas almost too hot to touch



1.Keep your iphone/ipod touch locked while doing this.

2.It doesn't HAVE to be under your pillow.

3.Try a different app, and remember you must concentrate on the sound, and try your best to keep from going unconcious. 

Lucid dream apps are best used as a SUPPLEMENT to other LD methods.

If anyone has an app they want me to review, tell me.

----------


## Noogah

I know that this is an old thread, but I've been getting back into the iPod touch/iPhone lucid apps again, and thought I'd bump it. I might add some more in the future.

----------


## Loaf

I got an iPod Touch today. This thread was helpful, although I can't say I'd download or buy anything.

----------


## Silence

> I got an iPod Touch today. This thread was helpful, although I can't say I'd download or buy anything.



I just got a touch today too!!!! Im kinda excited.. Ima try out the free one and maybe work on the best... Which is your guys's favorite?

----------


## Freedom in Flight

I have the Brain Hack app, and I feel that it puts me in the right frame of mind to have lucid dreams, but I haven't actually been lucid on nights when I used the app.  Also, for me wearing headphones to sleep can get uncomfortable.  I am going to keep trying it, but I have had more success with just doing reality checks during the day that have carried into my dreams.  I am hoping that I can learn to use this app (or maybe a different one) in order to supplement my lucid dreaming.

This is an interesting thread, thanks for posting it!

----------


## uberyoshi

I have brainhack, and it's pretty awesome  ::D: 

I remember reading about how the beats are more effective when they start at your brain's frequency and then ease into the new one. Do you think I could get that same effect on brainhack by starting up higher and then choosing a frequency closer to the desired one every few minutes?

----------


## timbowman1

Do i listen to lucid dreaming on brainhack before i go to sleep or while im sleeping??

----------


## LiveInTheDream

No iPod Touch for me either, but this has inspired me to look for similar PC applications, so not all is lost!

If worst comes to worst I can just make my own program, but since I still don't have the greatest knowledge of binaural beats or how to maximize their effectiveness I'd prefer not to do that...

Good luck to all you Apple addicts, though!

^No, that's not a slam on anyone here, I just have my reasons to dislike Apple  :wink2:

----------


## Horn0816

I downloaded attractor last night. It doesn't softly whisper the message that you made into your ear after the lovely hour of binaural beats is up. It gives you the beats, then after 20 minutes of almost dozing off, right at that point where you're _almost_ asleep, it scares the $h!t out of you with your recording. Increasing your heart rate, making it take longer for you to fall asleep again, and confusing you because you thing you were asleep for an hour even though you just laid down. I even had the volume for the recording down at 60. It's either the previously mentioned "scare-you-to-death" mode or the "play-recording-over-and-over" mode which annoys you way too much to sleep.

----------

